# Examples of input, output and storage devices



## Fluffybunny

I need examples of input, output and storage devices. I need seven exactly, at least one input one output and one storage.

So far got web cam, mouse and printer. Though I can't think as my brain is frozen. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Dngrsone

Google is your friend, and I don't do homework.


----------



## Fluffybunny

Didn't ask for A. A smart answer and B. you to do my homework as it's not even homework


----------



## Dngrsone

Fluffybunny said:


> Didn't ask for A. A smart answer and B. you to do my homework as it's not even homework



My answer stands.


----------



## Fluffybunny

You're not the rest of the forum. So your answer is blunt.


----------



## StrangleHold

My God.
http://www.ziplink.net/~teachcte/comp-rel/misc/in-out1.htm


----------



## linkin

Sounds like homework to me.

Input = keyboard, mouse

Output = Monitor, printer

Storage = Hard drive, portable media, RAM

Just think dude, it's not hard.


----------

